# Coco blank from ElBeau



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Jun 4, 2014)

yeah those pieces have some goreous lines in them.. 

http://i115.Rule #2/albums/n306/weedline/neil1_zps5bc89dd2.jpeg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 4, 2014)

wingscuppedfeetdown said:


> yeah those pieces have some goreous lines in them..
> 
> http://i115.Rule #2/albums/n306/weedline/neil1_zps5bc89dd2.jpeg



Sweet looking call ! I think u meant to post this in the game call section ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2014)

I moved it here for ya....


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Boy, that is nice.

Ray


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice looking call!


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice work. Rick


----------



## James (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice wood and good work Greg!


----------

